# unable to add pictures anymore



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

@Lorian

I have not been able to add any photos for the past few weeks. Everything else is working fine but no matter what I try it simply doesn't work. Could you have a look at this when possible.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

@Lorian I've been the same. Cannot select files from computer. Have to use basic loader, which is hit and miss.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Dark sim said:


> @Lorian I've been the same. Cannot select files from computer. Have to use basic loader, which is hit and miss.


Same as.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

And me!


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

online direct links seem to work ok........
























.....


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

same here


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Same, but I can use the basic uploader.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> And me!


we must help this poor lady!

fcuk the rest of you`s :laugh:


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

eezy1 said:


> we must help this poor lady!
> 
> fcuk the rest of you`s :laugh:


Yep, lady in distress is priority lol.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

eezy1 said:


> we must help this poor lady!
> 
> fcuk the rest of you`s :laugh:


Lol..tell em!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> Yep, lady in distress is priority lol.


So kind


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Greenspin said:


> Same, but I can use the basic uploader.


So ur ok then ...basic uploaded pfffft I don't even know what that is!!


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> So ur ok then ...basic uploaded pfffft I don't even know what that is!!


Click the imagine icon like you normally do to upload a picture, then look in the bottom right corner, should say 'Basic Uploader' or something. Try using that.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Greenspin said:


> Click the imagine icon like you normally do to upload a picture, then look in the bottom right corner, should say 'Basic Uploader' or something. Try using that.


Thanks :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

I've had the same issue but am relieved to know that it was just me being stupid!

I've used the basic uploader but again I've had probs with that too.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

same. tried to upload bare to the roblets chronicles but just simply cant


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I thought it was my lap top but I have tried at work on my pc and also on my phone and nothing. Even the basic upload isn't working :no:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

aad123 said:


> I thought it was my lap top but I have tried at work on my pc and also on my phone and nothing. Even the basic upload isn't working :no:


mines the same , can upload from the net but not from pc .


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Is there anyone left who can upload photos ? If we all have the same problem there must be a fundamental problem with the site.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm still not able to upload photos. The basic uploader lets me select photos but then just stops working. Grrrrrr.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Ditto..........still


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

WHO DO WE CONTACT ABOUT THIS TYPE OF THING ???


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

@Lorian @Katy

Don't know who we contact re this ...iv tried again today to upload pics it won't do it..also changed avi and it said it had failed, but it hadn't .. :confused1:


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Gary29 said:


>


? I don't get it ?


----------

